# music for the morning breakfast



## hombre777 (May 27, 2015)

Hi ! I usually listen music in the early morning with breakfast , 
Im looking for morning pieces , thanks !


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Join me 

Jonathan Harvey Speakings


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

obviously: ned rorem - early in the morning


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Bach's Coffee Cantata, maybe.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

What constitutes a 'morning piece'?


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Becca said:


> What constitutes a 'morning piece'?


'Morning' by Grieg?


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I don't know anything to recommend that was planned as 'morning-music' - but I always find this music from Lully's *Xerxes* to be light and refreshing when I'm feeling bleary-eyed and not quite with it! 





After I've listened to it, I can just about bear to talk to my breakfast-companion without lashing out...


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

Have you tried Schubert's Ham and Eggs Lieder or Hark, Hark, an Omelet?

Seriously, I've always enjoyed Schubert's piano music in the morning. Both his Impromtus go well with coffee, whether morning "wake me up" coffee or evening "keep me up" coffee.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I wake up to clavichord videos from the various amateur masters on youtube, these days. How predictable of me.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Taking the request literally, a few more:

Nielsen: _The Fog is Lifting_, for flute & harp (a lovely miniature piece)
Nielsen: _Helios Ouverture_
Max von Schillings: _Seemorgen_, orchestral poem
Haydn: _Symphony no.6, Le Matin_
Ibert: _Matin ur l´Eau_, piano piece
Langgaard: _Symphony no.14, The Morning _(a weird piece, not one of his best)
Bax: _Maytime in Sussex: Morning Song_, for orchestra


----------



## shadowdancer (Mar 31, 2014)

Eine Alpensinfonie op. 64 by Richard Strauss


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Haydn is always a winner in the morning for me. I could go for Chopin Waltzes or preludes also.


----------



## motoboy (May 19, 2008)

Mozart divertimenti


----------



## leroy (Nov 23, 2014)

I was just having an egg and spinach crepe for breakfast he other day and the Allegro from Mozart's 27th symphony was playing and I thought "ah what perfect breakfast music" so there ya have it


----------



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

Haydn, the sunrise quartet... (Op. 76 No. 4) what else?


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

Usually anything faster than _andante_, and more often than not, from the pre-Romantics. I usually go for the concertos(solo or grosso), the fugue finale from Bach's concerto for two keyboards in C major, BWV 1061, for example.


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

bartok in the dark morning hours around 5-6-7


----------



## Levanda (Feb 3, 2014)

In the morning I listening 
BBC 3 radio is good and relaxing.


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

Try Haydn.






Or Delius.






Even Harris,






How about Herrmann!!!!


----------



## Diminuendo (May 5, 2015)

Esultate from Otello sung by Mario Del Monaco. That should wake you up.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

For some weird reason I find almost everything pre-Beethoven to be AM music, and almost everything from Beethoven and later to be PM music. It's probably that I don't want to hear harmonic intervals less than a third or greater than a fifth until the coffee kicks in.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

hombre777 said:


> Hi ! I usually listen music in the early morning with breakfast ,
> Im looking for morning pieces , thanks !


Haydn's Symphony #49 right now makes my Fiber One twigs actually seem like they have flavor!


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit (Oct 20, 2014)

I like something that's both stirring and optimistic in the morning, so that completely excludes about 85% of classical music right off the bat.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Bach's Brandenburg Concerto no. 5!


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

me like tuplets, thus Morning in the woods


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Strauss, Bacon and Eggs Polka!


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

Mozart's Hunt Quartet!


----------

